# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Centro Elaborazione Dati

## TERESA5092

Fatturazione CED 
Un centro di elaborazione dati provvede alla tenuta delle scritture contabili, registrazione fatture, elaborazione paghe eccetera sotto il controllo di un Dottore e Ragioniere commercialista entrambi soci del ced. Il professionista, dopo aver accertato la regolarità delle registrazioni, trasmette telematicamente i dati relativi allIva periodica, alla dichiarazione dei redditi, modello 770, eccetera, direttamente dal Ced ma a suo nome. Per questa prestazione il professionista non emette fattura, sia per la revisione sia per la trasmissione telematica, in quanto è il  Ced che a sua volta emette fattura ai propri clienti. Il procedimento descritto è regolare sotto il profilo della trasmissione dati e della fatturazione?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Non si capisce bene dal quesito se la redazione della dichiarazione dei redditi &#232; effettata dal CED sotto la supervisione del commercialista o il ruolo del CED si ferma all'approntamento dei dati che confluiscono nella dichiarazione dei redditi, redatta dal professionista. In ogni caso, le prestazioni svolte dal professionista devono essere accompagnate da fattura o diretta sul cliente terzo o diretta sul CED che funge da service.

----------


## TERESA5092

La redazione &#232; effettuata dal ced, ma la trasmissione telematica di tutto viene fatta a nome del professionista abilitato.
Essendo lui socio della mia societ&#224;, mi chiedo se &#232; giusto secondo voi che sia direttamente il ced a fatturare per tutto al cliente e non invece solo per la trasmissione telematica di ogni cosa dal professionista.
Grazie

----------


## ALE

Ma Un Commercialista Puo' Essere Anche Socio Di Un Ced??????

----------


## TERESA5092

> Ma Un Commercialista Puo' Essere Anche Socio Di Un Ced??????

  si che puo'!!!!

----------


## MARANGELA

e la prima volta che scrivo,vorrei capire precisamente le operazioni che puo'
svolgere un centro elaborazioi dati fiscali e contabili e paghe che si avvale di un dottore commercialista associato,ho letto tanto ma non riesco ad avere idee chiare ,ci sono in merito delle stesure precise.grazie.

----------


## fabioopel

salve ragazzi io mi trovo invece questa domanda 
HO APERTO UN CED E LAVORO IN UNO STUDIO DI COMMERCIALISTA...ORA VI CHIEDO POSSO EMETTERE FATTURA AI CLIENTI OPPURE DEVO EMETTERLA AL COMMERCIALISTA E POI IL COMMERCIALISTA AI CLIENTI?

----------


## info@eldastudio.it

è un problema già sollevato precedentemente ma è difficile rispondere. 
intanto separo il caso del CED che fattura elaborazione paghe.
E' corretto che un ced che si avvalga di un professionista abilitato (incaricato alla tenuta del nuovo libro unico) fatturi all'azienda l'intera prestazione, ricevendo fattura dal professionista che effettua la consulenza? 
il CED che faccia elaborazione senza farne invio telematico, in quanto effettuato dal professionista socio del CED. In tal caso penserei che sia più appropriato che il CED faccia l'invio direttamente. Altrimenti penso sia opportuno che fatturi l'intera prestazione al cliente ricevendo fattura dal professionista che ha effettuato l'invio telematico (ricevendo il lauto rimbroso dall'agenzia), oppure al cliente si fanno due fatture (una per il servizio del CED e l'altra per quello del professionista... ma è un casino gestirle), oppure il professionista fatturi tutto ricevendo dal CED il costo per l'elaborazione.

----------


## ale.rix

> è un problema già sollevato precedentemente ma è difficile rispondere. 
> intanto separo il caso del CED che fattura elaborazione paghe.
> E' corretto che un ced che si avvalga di un professionista abilitato (incaricato alla tenuta del nuovo libro unico) fatturi all'azienda l'intera prestazione, ricevendo fattura dal professionista che effettua la consulenza? 
> il CED che faccia elaborazione senza farne invio telematico, in quanto effettuato dal professionista socio del CED. In tal caso penserei che sia più appropriato che il CED faccia l'invio direttamente. Altrimenti penso sia opportuno che fatturi l'intera prestazione al cliente ricevendo fattura dal professionista che ha effettuato l'invio telematico (ricevendo il lauto rimbroso dall'agenzia), oppure al cliente si fanno due fatture (una per il servizio del CED e l'altra per quello del professionista... ma è un casino gestirle), oppure il professionista fatturi tutto ricevendo dal CED il costo per l'elaborazione.

  
riprendo il thread.... 
nel caso di di cui sopra, cmq la tenuta la deve fare il professionista. 
E' corretto secondo voi questo modo di operare: 
il CED fattura l'elaborazione LUL al cliente. La tenuta però la farà un professionista abilitato che fatturerà al CED.

----------


## fabioopel

no io faccio al contrario io fatturo al professionista e il professionista fattura ai clienti....

----------

